# CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht



## MonsterCatDe4 (11. März 2016)

*CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Hallöchen,

ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen meinen ersten PC selber zusammengebaut bzw. meinen alten etwas "ausgeschlachtet" (Graka, RAM und Netzteil) und ein neues Board (MSI 970A-G43) eine neue CPU (AMD FX-8350) und ein neues Gehäuse (Sharkoon VG4-W) gekauft. Dann alles zusammengebaut und nachdem ich bemerkte das ich vergessen hatte die Graka an das Netzteil anzuschließen lief dann alles, so weit so gut, doch dann wollte ich mit ein paar freunden CS GO spielen und auf einmal geht der PC aus ... Fehlersuche und siehe da "AU" das war bisschen heiß an der CPU, so komme ich zu meinem Schluss, dass es wohl am Kühler der CPU liegen wird, da dieser wenn ich ihn auf "Höchstleistung" (Energieoptionen) laufen lass schon im Idle eine Temperatur von 30-40  erreicht... Den Boxed Kühler hab ich draufbehalten bzw. den Lüfter (70mm) runtergeschraubt und durch meinen alten (90mm) ersetzt, leider ändert das nicht viel. Daher nun meine Frage, welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen oder vllt. doch lieber direkt eine WaKü? Budget ist erstmal nicht wichtig, je günstiger desto besser natürlich 

Mfg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum,

was hast Du für ein Gehäuse?  Das ist wichtig wegen der möglichen Bauhöhe und der Belüftung des Gehäuses. Für kleine Gehäuse bis 155mm Höhe ist das hier etwas sehr schönes, Vorteil ist die an allen vier Seiten mögliche Lüftermontage. Viele Kühler sind auf AMD-Systemen nur von unten nach oben blasend montierbar
Scythe Ninja 4 (SCNJ-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auf jedem Fall solltest Du bei dem Board ohne Kühlkörper 20,-€ in die Hand nehmen und zwei Satz a 10 Stück diese verklebbaren Kühlkörper kaufen:
Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Nun, mein Gehäuse ist wie schon geschrieben, dass Sharkoon VG4-W und das Board hat einen Kühlkörper wenn ich mich nicht täusche^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*



MonsterCatDe4 schrieb:


> ... und das Board hat einen Kühlkörper wenn ich mich nicht täusche^^


Ja, aber nicht auf den Spannungswandlern, die für die Stromversorgung der CPU zuständig sein. Für vier Euro mehr hätte 
es Dein Mainboard auch mit Kühlkörper gegeben. 
MSI 970A-G46 (7693-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sharkoon VG4-W blau mit Sichtfenster in Gehause: PC-Gehause | heise online Preisvergleich
Das hat nur 2 Lüfter, das ist arg knapp. Was für eine Grafikkarte nutzt Du?
_CPU-Kühler: bis max. 160mm Höhe

_Da ist der Ninja 4 eine gute Wahl


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Ok grad mal nachgeschaut und das wusste ich nicht danke schonmal dafür.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Nächste Frage: Was für ein Netzteil hast Du? Wenn eine CPU zu heiß wird, drosselt sie sich herunter, aber der Rechner schaltet nicht ab


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Bios ist aktuell?
Der 8350 wird erst ab 4.00 unterstützt.


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Ein 750W Netzteil sollte an sich 0 Probleme machen ... Und wenn ichs nicht komplett falsch interpretiert habe, ist die SmartProtection vom MB dafür verantwortlich..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Ob das Netzteil Probleme macht, würden wir wissen, wenn Du sagst, was es ist ...
"750 Watt" ist ungefähr so genau wie "Ich fahre ein rotes Auto"
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html


Aber das mit dem Bios ist ein sehr guter Ansatz


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bios ist aktuell?
> Der 8350 wird erst ab 4.00 unterstützt.



Bios hab ich heute erst nochmal alles akualisiert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ob das Netzteil Probleme macht, würden wir wissen, wenn Du sagst, was es ist ...
> "750 Watt" ist ungefähr so genau wie "Ich fahre ein rotes Auto"
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html
> 
> ...



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab mich dabei damals auf einen Freund verlassen..

Ich weiß nur, dass es ca. 30€ gekostet hat und Noname ist..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Typenschild? Mach einfach ein Foto 
Außerdem fehlt noch die Grafikkarte, 
wegen des Stromverbrauchs

.... wie alt ist das Netzteil?


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Sooo grad den Chatverlauf durchgeschaut und siehe da, Computer PC Netzteil 75  Watt SL-75 W 2 Lufter 8 mm Netzteil 75 W SATA ATX Leise | eBay das Netzteil.
Und die Graka ist eine Sapphire HD7850


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Das Netzteil ist untauglich. Es hat seine Leistung nur bei 5V und 3,3V, die benötigt Dein Rechner aber kaum. 
Du hast zwei Leitungen für 12V, einmal mit nominell 15A und einmal mit 17A. Wenn es die überhaupt erreicht
Es ist ein billigst Namensplagiat dieses Netzteils: Thermaltake - Global - SMART STANDARD 750W - SP-750P

Ich hoffe, Du hast dafür nicht mehr als 6,50€ ausgegeben und wirst es darum einfach entsorgen:
Smart Power JHCZYX PC Netzteil SP-75P with PFC 75 Watt Output | eBay

Taugliche Netzteile findest Du hier. Und frage deinen Freund bei Gelegenheit, auf welcher Basis er Dich beraten hat?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...it-daten-und-preisen-stand-januar-2016-a.html
Bei Deiner Grafikkarte würde das hier völlig ausreichen: be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Ok, danke auch schonmal dafür, dazu muss ich vllt sagen das ich kein Netzteil benötige, dass Suuuuuuper leise ist.  Hättest du da für mich auch eine Empfehlung die vielleicht eine Preisklasse drunter liegt..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Das Problem erkennt man hier, bei hoher Last verändern sich bei Netzteilen alter Bauart sie Spannungen sehr stark. 
Bei Dir führt es zum Abschalten, es schädigt aber auch die HDD und andere Komponenten (Siehe BQ S7)
Be quiet! System Power 7 45 Watt im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Es geht nicht um die Lautstärke, es geht um die Technik. Die Spannungen 12V, 5V und 3,3V müssen unabhängig 
voneinander geregelt werden. Etwas billiger als das sehr gute BeQuiet E10-400W:
Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für Deine alte Grafikkarte kannst Du auch das hier nehmen, aber sobald Du eine moderne Grafikkarte nutzt, taugt 
das auch nicht mehr, du sparst nicht wirklich
be quiet! System Power B8 450W ATX 2.4 (BN258) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Hmmm, dann werd ich mich mal daran halten und das Netzteil ersetzten und die Kühler fürs Board holen.. Und so am Rande um auf den Ursprung zurück zu kommen, denkst du denn das der Kühler wie er jetzt ist ausreicht sprich der Boxed Kühlkörper mit einem 90mm(bei 100% 2800rpm)  Lüfter statt dem 70mm Boxed Lüfter reicht um ihn bei Standard Taktung bzw im Turbo Modus ausreichend zu kühlen also ohne mich zu grillen ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Nein, der Boxed-Kühler ist natürlich ein "Krüppel".
Fang mit dem Netzteil an, dann geh zu einen Kühler
und zum Schluß zu den Mainboard-Kühlkörpern

Wenn Du Glück hast, passen auch diese immer genau 
über einer vierer Gruppe: Einfach mal ausmessen
und schauen, das keinBauelement höher ist.
Stiftkühlkörper bei reichelt elektronik
z.B. dieser hier: V ICK S17X17: Stiftkühlkörper quadratisch, 17x17x20mm bei reichelt elektronik

Dann noch Wärmeleitpads kaufen und gut ist.

siehe z.B. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...hoehte-rechnerleistung-durch-die-kuehler.html


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Okay dann danke ich dir schonmal für die ganzen Tipps und Empfehlungen ich werd mich dran halten  Und ich hoffe dann stürzt mir hier nichts mehr ab..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## MonsterCatDe4 (15. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

So, nach einiger rumkramerei hab ich ich noch mein altes Netzteil gefunden (http://i65.tinypic.com/2znyb9u.jpg). Es ist an sich ein HM K-23 (400W) Netzteil und ich wollt einfach mal nachfragen ob das dafür ausreicht oder ob das auch Schrott ist für meine vorhaben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für FX-8350 gesucht*

Nein, weil es ein ganz alte Schinken ist, der nur wenig Leistung unter 12V abgibt. 12V mal 16A sind gerade mal 190W auf 12V, das reicht für gar nichts. Da kannst Du eine GTX 750 TI parallel zum FX 8350 betreiben


----------

